# Here is the two I was worried about!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Suzzee and Mollee, but there was no reason too, they done great with the baby. I was impressed. Steffi walked in the house first to say hi to them and then Brock brought in the baby and we let them sniff her, they where perfect, some licking and that was it. I'm glad they accepted her so well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My dogs were crazy about the grand babies. I think most dogs realize they are just tiny versions of us and are no threat. Of course you do get the odd dog that don't see thngs that way--heck you get the odd parent that don't see things tht way either. Glad all went gret.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that the homecoming with the pups went so well. It must have been a relief off everyones mind.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that the meeting went so well! They sure look like sweet dogs!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sure they will love the baby lots when she gets to the age of dropping food on the floor!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That's great! That was something I always worried about with Nellie, but she is fine with the kids. Looks like she'll have 2 best buddies to grow up with


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I worried more about the pit Suzzee but she was the sweetest girl, her big tongue just went clear across Kylye's head all along wagging her tail. The only thing they changed was to put both dogs in their kennel at night. Molly was the only one crated. Steffi said she'll keep both in there for a little while at night. There out all day long. I thought it was a good idea, specially with the baby being in the bassinet right now, the tip over easy, with 2 little nosey dogs...LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> I worried more about the pit Suzzee but she was the sweetest girl, her big tongue just went clear across Kylye's head all along wagging her tail. The only thing they changed was to put both dogs in their kennel at night. Molly was the only one crated. Steffi said she'll keep both in there for a little while at night. There out all day long. I thought it was a good idea, specially with the baby being in the bassinet right now, the tip over easy, with 2 little nosey dogs...LOL


That's smart. Sometimes an overfriendly dog can cause more damage than a mean one. I know Tinkerbell can sure knock a kid, boxes, chairs, etc over real quick!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> That's smart. Sometimes an overfriendly dog can cause more damage than a mean one. I know Tinkerbell can sure knock a kid, boxes, chairs, etc over real quick!


I was worried when she had the bassinet sitting in the living room, they are just curious about the baby and the noises she makes, so I'm glad there going the safe way.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awwww, good doggies. Best to crate now so Stef has less to plan for and fret about. Glad all is well Grandma!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Awwww, good doggies. Best to crate now so Stef has less to plan for and fret about. Glad all is well Grandma!


Thank you, I wish I was as lucky as her, when I had her..LOL.
Steffi was a screamer, Kylye is a sleeper for now, she actually has to be woke up to eat.


----------

